# Biting Puppy!



## kimberlycarol (Dec 25, 2013)

Our family got an 11 week old Golden Retriever and with him being our first dog, we would like some help in training him to be a happy, well-mannered dog. Scotch was content to play with his toys and chew on his Nylabones but now, he's going after adults even though he's being very gentle and soft with kids.

He's very playful and rambunctious but doesn't seem to understand when he's biting too hard - we understand that he's getting his milk teeth, but he latches on to ankles and sleeves and won't let go. We've tried distracting him with his toys, saying 'Ouch!' and leaving the room and just ignoring him when he does it but it doesn't seem to be getting through. We've taken him out for walks to tire him out but he'll just take a nap and be back to biting. My arms looks like I've been in a fight! 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This too shall pass.
Search the puppy section, this is a common theme - Golden puppies are called "land sharks" for a reason.
You will find tons of advice there


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

It's normal I agree with laprincess scan the puppy section & just be consistant with your "NOs" or whatever you chose( Don't get angry at hm it doesn't help) The worst problem I had was when people came over & thought it was cute to play rough & then leave me with what I called the Jack Attack.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Patience, consistent redirecting, and lots of love and understanding that it will pass.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Biting = time in the crate - at least 15 minutes but usually closer to an hour or two. Most likely your pup will settle down for a nap. When you put him away be sure that you have no anger, and this is not punishment, just put your pup away in his crate. Pick him up if you have to, but in he goes. Most pups quickly catch on that if they bite they lose time with their family. This age is when the naughty puppy emerges from your sweet little boy and it comes out with a vengeance. Push the limits, run from their owners, and bite!!! Think of him as a toddler that just learned the word NO. This will pass but don't think that if you do nothing it will automatically get better.


----------

